# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  ERDOĞAN: PKK ZERDÜŞT PRİM VERMEYİN dedi ve onlarla Masaya oturdu

## anau2

*ERDOĞAN: PKK ZERDÜŞT PRİM VERMEYİN*

*Siyaset* - 20 Ekim 2012 14:35
*Elazığ Havalanının açılışında konuşan Başbakan Erdoğan, terör örgütü PKK konusunda açıklamalar yaptı.*Elazığ Havalimanı'nın açılış törenine katılan Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, burada yaptığı konuşmada terör sorununa değindi.
*Iğdır Halkını Örnek Gösterdi*
Bölge halkının terörle arasına mesafe koyması gerektiğini savunan Erdoğan, Iğdır'da öğretmenleri PKK'nın elinden alan köy halkını örnek verdi. Erdoğan, *'Bunlara prim vermeyin. Onlar sizi insan yerine koymuyor. 'Sevgili kürt kardeşim bu terör örgütüne tepkini koy ki bölgede abad olmasın. Bu teröristlerin yeri belli. Bunlar zerdüşt. Bunlar Yezidilikten bahsediyorlar. Bu tür ayinleri yapıyorlar. '*
Erdoğan, ''Terör başta olmak üzere kronik sorunları kardeşlik ruhuyla dayşanışma halinde aşacağız. Bize husumet besleyen her çevrenin dilediği gibi kullandığı bu kuklayı, bu maşayı Allah'ın izniyle bertaraf etmek için çok boyutlu ve kararlı bir mücadele yürütüyoruz'' dedi
Başbakan Erdoğan, ''Terör örgütünün topu bir tek şehidimizin tırnağı etmez. Ama şunu da cümle alem bilsin ki millet olarak bu mücadelenin bedelini ödemekten bugüne kadar çekinmedik, bundan sonra da çekinmeyiz. Kimse bugün arkasına aldığı, destek bulduğu mihraklara güvenip bu millete efelik taslamaya kalkmasın. Şimdide ne o maşalara, ne de o maşaları kullananlara bu milletin asla boyun eğmeyeceğini bu kararlı duruşuyla bu aziz millet açıkça göstermiştir'' şeklinde konuştu.
*Terörün devri kapandı*
Erdoğan, konuşmasını şöyle sürdürdü: ''Terör örgütünün son dönemde izlediği stratejilerin hepsi boşa çıkarılmıştır. Ne halkımız bu örgütün provokasyonlarına gelmiştir. Ne de kırsalda bir karış toprak üzerinde hakimiyet kurabilmişlerdir. Bunlar dezenformasyondur. Bu beyhude bir uğraştır. Boş bir çabadır. Terörün şiddetin silahın devri kapanmıştır. Bu yollarla netice alınmadığı bugüne kadar görülmüştür. Bundan sonra da görülecektir. Türkiye demokrasi ve özgürlükler konusunda 10 yıl öncesinin, 30-50 yıl öncesinin karanlık dönemlerini geride bırakmıştır''
*Özgürlük sınırsız değil*
"İleri demokrasiye evet ama sınırsız demokrasiye hayır" diyen Başbakan Erdoğan, şöyle devam etti: "Özgürlük sınırsız değildir. Özgürlük, bir başkasının özgürlük sınırına kadardır. Bir başkasının alanına tecavüz ettiğiniz zaman mütecaviz durumuna düşersiniz. Bu aynen bir başkasının arazisine girmek gibidir. Onu nasıl yapamıyorsanız özgürlük alanına da müdahale edemezsiniz. Türkiye'nin toprak bütünlüğü, milli birliği hiçbir ülkeninkinden daha değersiz değildir"
*Bugüne kadar iyi niyet göremedik*
Başbakan Erdoğan, ''Biz demokratik ortamda her şeyi çok açık net herkesle konuştuk, konuşuyoruz ve asla kapımız o insanlara kapalı değildir. Yeter ki terörle irtibatını kessin. Yeter ki bu konuda samimi olsun. Fakat bölücü terör örgütünün parlamentodaki uzantısı bir defa söz sahibi de değildir. Yetki sahibi de değildir. Onlar sadece şu anda maşadırlar. Bugüne kadar bu konuda bir iyi niyet, bir irade göremedik. Farklı bir tavra şahit olmadık'' dedi.
*18 Yaş Meselesi*
MHP'li vekil yanına alıyor 18 yaşında iki genci bunlar mı vekil olacak diyorlar. Avrupa'nın bir çok yerinde seçme ve seçilme yaşı 18. 8 ülkede 21. Bir insan 18'inde diye suç işlemişse ona göre ceza veriyorsun da seçilmesine neden izin vermiyorsun. Bu ülkede beni büyüklerim affetsinler 80 yaşında geldiler bu ülkede koltuklara oturdular buna eyvallah gençlerimize hayır diyorsun. Ben gençlerimize haklarına sahip çıksınlar diyorum. Bu ülkede 19. yüzyıldan bu yana üniversitelerde harç vardı. Şu anda 3.5 milyon üniversiteli harç ödemeden üniversiye girdiler. Bundan önce iktidara gelen ey ANAP'ı, CHP'si, MHP'si bu gençliği niye düşünmediniz. Biz gençliğimize güveniyoruz, inanıyoruz. 81 ilin tamamında üniversite var. Benim milletim bir şeyi isterse hele Gakkoşlar da bunu desteklerse önümüzde duracak hiç bir güç yok. İstiklal Marşımız'da ne güzel ifade ediyor "ben ezelden biridir hur yasadim, hur yasarim. hangi cilgin bana zincir vuracakmis? sasarim. kukremis sel gibiyim, bendimi cigner, asarim; yirtarim daglari, enginlere sigmam tasarim."
AA

Kaynak: http://www.aktifhaber.com/erdogan-pk...in-677918h.htm

----------

